# 1978 International 384



## gertie34 (Nov 17, 2016)

Can anybody help? 
I am looking for a wiring diagram for an International 384 or does any one know where i can get one?
Cheers gertie34


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy gertie34,


Welcome to the tractor forum.

*"Country Boy"* posted the following website on this forum about 4 years ago. I don't see a 384 listed, but you may find another model wiring diagram is very similar:

http://cngco.com/wiring_diagrams/wiring_diagrams.html


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Gertie,

I cancelled this post. I found a site where it says you can download a 384 wiring diagram. But my computer security system blocked access. Malware of some sort. 

I read online that all IH operators manuals have a wiring diagram included. If this is true, you can get an operators manual for a 384 on ebay for $25. If you choose to go this route, ask the seller to confirm that it has a wiring diagram before purchasing.


----------



## gertie34 (Nov 17, 2016)

hi thanks for reply bin down them roads and no joy stated in manul there was a diagram for 384 so paid and when downloaded it no wiring diagram but did get mi money back


----------

